# Need help with my micro layout (buildings, roads, etc)



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a very small oval layout based on the Kato Unitrack. The size is only 16x33" and all flat (covered with ready grass mat). The buildings are all printed paper models that I have assembled. I have few trucks, about a dozen or so trees, few figures and some street lights. The goal is to have an inexpensive layout that my kids can play with. The problem is that I am not a train modeler and I have no experience in designing a layout. So I need your help in putting all those buildings (or at least most of them) in some manner that makes sense. I am not sure if with a small layout like that it would make sense to put a diagonal divider or that would just look weird. I am not after a specific industry or trying to replicate a real life scenario. I just need something that looks believable. I also have the road making kit from Woodland Scenics that I can use to make a road. If needed, I can assemble more or different buildings.

Here is what I have (loosely put on the layout):


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

What is missing is streets. Once you lay down a few streets in your town, the buildings will line up along them. Start by cutting some strips of paper to road width and move them around to see what looks good.

Interesting wires across the tracks behind the engine house. How does that work out when trains are run? See if you can get the wires under the tracks between the ties. If that does not work, try cutting a channel in the bottom of the roadbed for the wires.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

The buildings are not glued yet so I can re-position them as needed. That's what I need help with. I have no idea also where to run the streets. Should I go over the tracks or stay basically within the oval? The engine house has a LED light so the wires are for that. They will go thru the board and not over the tracks. I just haven't connected them yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It looks like your off to a good start on the placement of the buildings.
Place them around till you get what you like them make a map on paper of where they are all sitting.
Then before you take them off mark where the roads will go, then take all the buildings off and lay your roads.
Note that you may want to add some dirt roads going to some things. (if you want).
If they cross tracks, cross them, just like in real life.:dunno:

Tell me something......it is so small but how come you can't take a picture of the whole thing in one picture? All your pictures are of one side or the other. There is not one of the whole thing?

I would move some of the things that you put on.
But, it is your RR.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> Tell me something......it is so small but how come you can't take a picture of the whole thing in one picture? All your pictures are of one side or the other. There is not one of the whole thing?


There you go:










I guess I forgot to attach this photo to the original post.



big ed said:


> I would move some of the things that you put on.
> But, it is your RR.


Please do let me know what would you move. I am open to suggestions. You guys are more knowledgeable than me for sure.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Place the buildings and other things of where you think they would look good, then take another overhead shot.
Lets see what everyone says. 
Too bad you couldn't have made it just a bit larger?

Those things are all card stock?
They look pretty good.:smilie_daumenpos:

Got to ask......that is N scale right?
Got to ask this too...........how old are the kids?
The reason I ask is because of the card stock buildings.
Are you planning on somehow attaching them to the table? Or are you going to leave them loose?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm a big fan of micro layouts, in fact all mine are. Your layout is fine as far as it goes, if you want a continuous run in a minimum space you cant do much better. If you want a bit of variety try introducing some hills and tunnels so you get a bit of visual variety.


----------



## drabina (Mar 19, 2013)

Once I figure out where to put the buildings, they will be attached to the layout. And yes, this is N-scale and all the buildings are cardstock. The whole layout is built to fit on a lid of an under-bed storage bin. The actual box acts as a case (dust cover). My kids are 7 and 9 and they are fine with small models. We do have few R/C cars, build model planes, tanks, etc so they are used to handling small and delicate items.

Thanks for the suggestions. Today I will cut some roads from a paper and reposition the buildings to fit. Then I will ask for your opinion.


----------

